
“It should be noted” and its cousins are the new wasteful phrase of the decade - hellofunk
https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=%22It+should+be+noted%22+site%3Aycombinator.com
======
hellofunk
Related: "it is important to note", "it is worth noting", and derivatives. [0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:It_should_be_noted](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:It_should_be_noted)

